# Buck Knife Model 119



## soggybottomboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Here is my trusty Buck knife model 119. I love this knife and have used it many times over the last 10 + years. Definitely a great one to have in your collection. Watch and enjoy!

Here is the link to the knife on Amazon.com


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 3, 2012)

I have a 119 a 121 and a Puma.  I have had the 121 since I started hunting.  Buck makes a good knife.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 4, 2012)

Good knife....I  prefer the 119s smaller brother, the Woodsman...
4" blade, and same design and material....


----------



## germag (Aug 4, 2012)

7Mag Hunter said:


> Good knife....I  prefer the 119s smaller brother, the Woodsman...
> 4" blade, and same design and material....



Me too. I have one that I don't even know how long I've had it....

It is my cooking knife when I'm on a hunting or fishing trip....it's a butcher's knife, a boning knife, a carving knife, a chef's knife, even a paring knife. With that keen point and super-sharp edge it's all I need for any of those tasks. I've even used it for a fillet knife from time to time. It will take and hold an edge like a straight razor. It's the knife I learned to sharpen on.


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 4, 2012)

I have that one and the skinner in addition to about 6 or 7 others bucks of the more recent fixed blade models.

I like mine, but I find myself carrying my buck skinner more often, and a beater knife, an old kbar or similar similar, for busting a ribcage.

The 119 is REALLY nice, but the skinner hits angles,a little better when skinning. Also, my 119 has sentimental value. A christmas present from my mother like 30+ years ago. It's a safe queen I guess.


----------



## soggybottomboy (Aug 5, 2012)

I used to have the folding knife hunter. However, I lost it.


----------

